# Hotel suggestion for flight layover?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys I'm flying out on June 1 and I have 2 connecting flights, Dallas then Mexico City. The layover in DF is overnight and my flight out to Huatulco isn't until 12:30 pm the next day.  anyone suggest a nice hotel by the airport? Preferably one that has a shuttle service so I don't have to take a cab? Thanks guys!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I recently saw a recommendation for the Courtyard by Marriott, Mexico City Airport. It starts at $109 USD. Nice, but way beyond our budget. As you appear to have a long enough layover, I'd suggest taking a taxi into the Centro Histórico and staying at a nice hotel like the Hotel Catedral, where a single room (1 double bed) is $690 pesos. Meals are not included, but watch carefully when booking, as they may add in breakfast, at additional cost, naturally. It's an option, but there are plenty of other restaurants and cafes nearby.

The hotel is modern, full service, and well maintained. It's located just a very few blocks north of the Zócalo, a much more interesting place, IMO, than the airport. Of course, you'd have to factor in the taxi costs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> …Of course, you'd have to factor in the taxi costs.


Or take the subway. Cost is about $3 pesos each way. There is a subway station at the airport and another at the Zocalo.

It requires a couple of train changes. http://www.metro.df.gob.mx/imagenes/red/redinternet.pdf.

Take Line 5 (Yellow) to Pantitlán (direction Pantitlán).
Then Line 9 (Brown) to Chabacano (direction Tacubaya).
Then Line 2 (Blue) to Zocalo (direction Cuatro Caminos).


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

There is a Hilton inside Mexico City airport. It is not very fancy but decent. 

I believe the prices are typically around $200 US. Gives you the luxury of rolling out of bed last minute and stepping on the airplane. No shuttle or hassle.

For food, the food court is a few steps away and they do serve authentic Mexican food there also, if that is of interest.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Lorij said:


> Hey guys I'm flying out on June 1 and I have 2 connecting flights, Dallas then Mexico City. The layover in DF is overnight and my flight out to Huatulco isn't until 12:30 pm the next day.  anyone suggest a nice hotel by the airport? Preferably one that has a shuttle service so I don't have to take a cab? Thanks guys!



I suggest anyone of these. *Holiday Inn Mexico Dali Airport*, Holiday Inn Mexico Medica, Holiday Inn Mexico Coyoacan, Crowne Plaza Hotel, *Fiesta Inn Aeropuerto Mexico City*
There are different price ranges, but the two things they all have in common are they are near the airport and have shuttles that you requested.

The ones in bold I have stayed at and recommend.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the great info guys! I'm gonna check out the hotel in the airport and the ones that have the shuttle service. Not sure i feel comfortable taking a cab or the subway alone, without my fiancé. As he will already be in Mex before I fly out. Plus I will have about 4 large bags, gonna try to keep it to 3 to lower the costs but not likely lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Thanks so much for all the great info guys! I'm gonna check out the hotel in the airport and the ones that have the shuttle service. Not sure i feel comfortable taking a cab or the subway alone, without my fiancé. As he will already be in Mex before I fly out. Plus I will have about 4 large bags, gonna try to keep it to 3 to lower the costs but not likely lol. Thanks again!


After a long, tiring flight from the States, taking the subway is certainly not advised, and with 4 large suitcases to shlep, you wouldn't be allowed to enter the station. A taxi wouldn't be as complicated since there are authorized taxis you can easily take from the airport to get into the city, but maybe staying at an airport hotel is the best way to go. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Or take the subway. Cost is about $3 pesos each way. There is a subway station at the airport and another at the Zocalo.
> 
> It requires a couple of train changes. http://www.metro.df.gob.mx/imagenes/red/redinternet.pdf.
> 
> ...


Taking the subway might be good, but only if you are not travel fatigued, easily disoriented, it's not a rush hour, and you are not carrying luggage.

Nowadays there's a slightly more expensive MetroBus option, ($30 pesos one way) from the Airport to Centro, but since I have not been on that route, I won't offer an opinion on it. I have, however, done the airport to centro route via the underground Metro, and even though it was a quiet Sunday afternoon, it was still confusing, tiring after a flight, and a little challenging, and we were familiar with the Metro system.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

This was a few years back, but I (female alone) overnighted in Mexico City with three large suitcases and two cats in carriers. As Isla Verde mentioned, taxi service from the airport is monitored. There was a window where one registered the destination before actually getting the taxi. To get back to the airport, the management of the hotel where I stayed called what they referred to as a "secure taxi" or something to that effect. It drove into the hotel parking garage to pick me up, and I believe the hotel took note of its number, etc. In any case, I had absolutely no problems.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would definitely suggest that you stay at the airport hotel, park your luggage and get some rest. In the morning, after a leisurely breakfast, you will be ready to check out and return to the terminal for your next flight.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I have about decided its worth a little extra costs to stay at the hotel airport for convenience!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My suggestion is similar to the one offered by Anonimo. Stay in the center of the city. I don't suggest staying close to the airport. About shuttles between hotels and the airport: that's not something typically found in Mexico City. There may be one or two, but they may be difficult to locate online (and I don't have the information to share).


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

There is Metro service to the Mexico City airport...just don't do it with lots of luggage.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> There is Metro service to the Mexico City airport...just don't do it with lots of luggage.


The OP has already told us she'll be traveling with 3 or 4 large pieces of luggage.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Wooopppsss...I missed that one.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Knowing the issues of getting through airports in time for international flights, I agree with the OP's idea of staying at the airport.

Even when I've been staying in the center of a city, I'll spend the final night at the airport, to alleviate a long commute on departure day. It lessens one large source of stress, that of the worry about missing the flight!


----------

